# Interesting load



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, are the guys in the back pushing? That's incredible, can't believe Toyota didn't have a tundra pulling it.....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

lol lets see chevy drop that in one of their truck boxes! Must have seen a hundred big loads go by in the past month but this was definitely the largest. I know they used all the trucks for power on the hills but can't help but think 2 were there more for backup than anything else.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray, do you know what that beast was or where it was going?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The title of this post reminds me of when I go to the big box stores that sell lumber.....lowes, Home Depot, etc. you will see ALOT of interesting loads driving out of those places, truly amazing. 
Mr weekend warrior is going to build a "new deck" oh boy; honey can you follow me in the Camry, I'm going to take the s-10 and get materials. When they get loaded up, he has 25 2x4x16pt....30 2x6x12'pt.....18 4x4x12pt....and a gaggle of 5/4 board. But, he did put a flag on it.....Loads the wife's truck and back seat with an additional 25 bags of 80lb sacrete and a few boxes of screws and a cordless pos drill to be used as a screw gun. They rarely make it home without incident.......kinda hard when ur front wheels ain't touching the ground!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike It's part of a Coker unit used in oil extraction here in the Alberta oilsands.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Mike It's part of a Coker unit used in oil extraction here in the Alberta oilsands.


Ray, saw this morning where the U.S. State Dept. had no major objections to the Keystone XL pipeline...saying it will not impact global warming anymore than other forms of transportation, although extracting the tar sands will add to greenhouse gases. Well, the greenies will be urinated over this...and this will not please the White House either. Let the trenching continue.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Ray, How's Fort Mac this year? Is Kitimat having any effect on the labour situation?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> Ray, saw this morning where the U.S. State Dept. had no major objections to the Keystone XL pipeline...saying it will not impact global warming anymore than other forms of transportation, although extracting the tar sands will add to greenhouse gases. Well, the greenies will be urinated over this...and this will not please the White House either. Let the trenching continue.....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike i couldn't have said it any better. Canada and the U.S. both need this pipeline, and IMO 2 or 3 more.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Ray, How's Fort Mac this year? Is Kitimat having any effect on the labour situation?


I think it's getting better every year. Seems like the people i see are nicer than in the past and customer service is now the norm not the exception. I don't see any shortage of semi skilled labor here, maybe a few less projects on the go due to softening bitumen prices and the lack of available pipeline capacity. The deep snow and lack of frost has hampered our winter project but we will finish up in a couple weeks God willing.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Seems like the people i see are nicer than in the past and customer service is now the norm not the exception.


All depends on your perspective. From mine, I always find you guys north of the border to be exceptionally nice and polite. You guys just have higher expectations of each other. I hope you're not using your own iron this year! It looks pretty mushy.


----------

